# Fertility at 45 years old



## Circus1 (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I am new to this and I am looking for some info. I am 45 years old and have never ha a child. I was on the pill for years and since coming off it 2 years ago, my periods never came back. I have not had a period since coming off - I put this partly down to my age. I feel great in al other ways, I just don't get a period. I am not trying to conceive - I don't want children for personal reasons (I have health problems), but I have been in a relationship. My question is this - at 45 years old, never having been pregnant and without monthly periods, how likely do you all think it is that I will conceive. I am being sensible (I am not a kid) . I am using protection (condoms and pull out method together). My partner is 50 years old. Thanks in advance.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I recommend checking your and your partner health to answer your question. It might happen that a 32-year old woman has e.g. low ovarian reserve, so she would be able to get pregnant. And a lady of 45 will have so good numbers, so might get pregnant without any assistance. Only results of your tests will help you understand your chances. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Although it varies from individual to individual, the chances of a woman becoming pregnant after the age of 45 are around 3-4% so not high. That said, if you are still not having periods after stopping the Pill, it is even less likely since that indicates that you are not ovulating. While it’s not impossible to conceive, I would say the chances are extremely low. However, if you don't want to have children, I would still continue to use protection and/or see your GP who can order some blood tests to confirm you are not ovulating if you wish to stop.


----------

